# How to sex a cat



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi can you tell me haw you tell the sex of a cat after it has been don?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

girls 2 bits are closer together,boys have space inbetween bum and willy


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Does that answer your question, or do you need pictures?????


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

hi yes please as had a look and still do not know


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Does that answer your question, or do you need pictures?????


yes please iv had a llook and still do not know  if you can send pictures thanks and then i can say if it is a boy or gil


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

I would but id have to shave them first as have very fluffy bumcheeks,and thats not really a optionmight cut off more than i bargain for!!! girls bits are almost joined onto their bum holes!!! boys have a space inbetween,sorry but cant understand why people find this so hard,have another lookie,good lucki sold a kitten to a friend,a girl,when she took it to the vets for vaccs vet said i might have got it wrong,he wasnt sure!!!!!WASNT SURE,HOW MANY YEARS TRAINING????? i assured her i hadnt......she was a girl.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

This might help


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

may said:


> This might help


WTF!!!!! thats one scraggly cat girls bits are closer to their bums than that pic!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

clare7577 said:


> WTF!!!!! thats one scraggly cat girls bits are closer to their bums than that pic!!!


That is a drawing Clare!! not a picture of cats
it's just to help with sexing kittens for those people who find it difficult!
have you been on the Vodka again


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm following the thread May and ooops been on the Vod tonight, lol. Good piccies but can u find some where the female arse is nearer to the arse if you get my drift luv??? pmsl


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

I hope that Diamond Hooves will be very happy with those drawings - I certainly would.  Especially when reading the helfpul follow up posts with further explanations about the proximity of the vulve to the anus in females etc. 

Diamond, try copying the diagrams but with the added modifications suggested. Nothing like copying out to get it into the brain ... like school - LOL


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my head hurts this morning, too much Vodka


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

o dear - you'll have to drink lots of water to get the fluid back into the body. Alcohol dehydrates, that's why many peeps get headaches after lots of alcohol. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks Ra, the phrase 'never again' keeps springing to mind, lol


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

Rraa said:


> I hope that Diamond Hooves will be very happy with those drawings - I certainly would.  Especially when reading the helfpul follow up posts with further explanations about the proximity of the vulve to the anus in females etc.
> 
> Diamond, try copying the diagrams but with the added modifications suggested. Nothing like copying out to get it into the brain ... like school - LOL


thanks there are good and when my cat cume in i will have a look and will let you know


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

well whats the verdict??


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2008)

Did you find out what sex your kitty is?

I heard it can be hard to sex kittens. I reserved 2 female ragdolls when they were 5 weeks old, then a week later found out one of the girls was a boy  but I kept him  glad I did


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Laughed my socks off, brilliant - why wasn't this thread opened when I wanted a male and female. I ended up with two handsome males. 

Sue


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

DiamondHooves said:


> thanks there are good and when my cat cume in i will have a look and will let you know


hi its a female that is good as it has a femle name pepper thank you all for helping me you are all soo kind in helping me


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

DiamondHooves said:


> hi its a female that is good as it has a femle name pepper thank you all for helping me you are all soo kind in helping me


Aww  glad you found out! I think it's always easier to sex cats when you have something to compare with 

What winds me up is when people go "well if it's got a willy... it's a boy" I'm afraid to say, animals private parts do not look like humans! so isn't always that easy to tell!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> ......What winds me up is when people go "well if it's got a willy... it's a boy" I'm afraid to say, animals private parts do not look like humans! so isn't always that easy to tell!


Quite right Kaye. I would be interested to know whether people who say this are breeders - probably not. Try it with a Maine Coon or any other very fluffy cat. Even smoother, short haired cats can be a bit of a challenge.


----------



## helz (May 24, 2008)

Kay2008 said:


> Aww  glad you found out! I think it's always easier to sex cats when you have something to compare with
> 
> What winds me up is when people go "well if it's got a willy... it's a boy" I'm afraid to say, animals private parts do not look like humans! so isn't always that easy to tell!


ha! Not with my boys, when they clean themselves they poke their willies out! Should have seen my fiance, he was like wtf! I bet the girl cats are dissapointed!


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

ah yes but then they are showing off


----------

